# Car lift from Karama to JL,T



## juliafayre (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for car lift service from Al-Karama to JLT Metro Station everyday and JLT to Al-Karama. My office timing is 9 to 6 or 6:30.

Please let me know if anyone can help for a reasonable amount.

Regards,
Kumail


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

juliafayre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking for car lift service from Al-Karama to JLT Metro Station everyday and JLT to Al-Karama. My office timing is 9 to 6 or 6:30.
> 
> ...


sharekni.ae can help you. Still, metro is the best option.


----------

